# Might be getting an XD...



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be trying an XD-9sc tomorrow to see if I'd rather have that as a carry weapon than my P99c. I didn't even consider the .40 in subcompact as I can't imagine the muzzle flip out of a 3" barreled lightweight handgun like that. It's more than enough in mine with a 3.5" barrel.

For those of you that carry XDs, what are good holster options? I'm in love with my FIST holster for my P99c, but I'm open to other options. IWB, preferably kydex, and it MUST BE CANTABLE. I wear mine in the 12:30-1:00 position, and the holster must be able to cant freely as I'm sitting down and standing up.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

first let me say that the XD-40sc is extremely easy to shoot and carry. However if you have decided that the 9 is what you want that’s cool. 

The best IWB holster for the XD without question is the Crossbreed Supertuck. Buy one and never look back. It is tuckable, cantable, and you can very the depth of carry. I have one with my full size and I can make that thing all but disappear. For open carry; for my full size I use the Galco fletch but for the compact I would say the best is the Don hume Agent 9.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Personally I would choose the ballistics of a .40S&W over a 9mm...I haven't shot either, but I'll be shooting the 9mm tomorrow. I'd like to shoot the .40 to see how it feels though. Keep in mind that although it might be easy for you to shoot, I'm new to handguns, and have very little experience with them. What may seem easy to you may be a bit difficult for me. The 16-round mag, lower recoil/muzzle flip, cheaper practice ammo, and wider variety of bullet selection is a huge plus for the 9mm. But for SD, a .40 is superior in ballistics. And 12 rounds is still plenty.

I've heard of the Supertuck. Tuckable, cantable, and varying depth of carry...I REALLY like sound of the last one. How much?


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

65.55 and you will like. As far as the as the ease of shooting the 40 I dont own the 40sc my friend ben does and its his first gun and he shoots it very well. Just food for thought. The 9 is also a very good gun honestly you cant go wrong.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Can you convert an XD40sc to 9mm? I've heard you can with the 4"+ models but not the subcompact.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

I dont know about that, but what are your demensions? Like hight and weight?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

5 foot 9 inches. Right now I'm at 160, but it's because I'm just now getting back into my lifting stuff. I normally walk around at 170 or so, although I'm hoping to hit 180 over the summer. 30 inch waist with 32 inch inseam. If I had a "normal" build for my bone frame, I'd weigh around at 150.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm in the same frame of mind that I'd like an XD SC for my full time carry gun. I've put off that decision and carry either my S&W Sigma or my P3AT for now but I have a bonus check coming and I think an XD SC is just the ticket.

I look forward to reading your report. The only thing that is a bit off putting about the XD SC is that it looks boxy and top heavy. A positive range report will get me past the look quickly though.

By the way, the barrel conversion info. can be found here 
http://store.valueweb.com/servlet/xdguys/StoreFront


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks very much for that link...apparently you can get a 9mm barrel conversion for a .40. A guy on XDtalk reported that his teenage daughters and 10-year old son shot his XD40sc with no problems. Obviously they weren't training for SD, but if a 10-year old can hold onto it, there's no reason I can't. I can see my Walther flying out of a 10-year old's grasp and plinking him right in the forehead. Hell it almost happened to me once after I had shot a few hundred rounds in my P22. I totally forgot how much the thing kicks and it almost came out of my hand.

So it looks like I'm getting the XD40sc...if the muzzle flip isn't an issue, I'll take 4 fewer rounds for the added power of the .40.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I just ask, is the only reason you're getting the XD because it's a little smaller? I didn't think it was that much smaller but I wouldn't know for sure. And, if you like the P99c so much, then why don't you try and carry that for a while after you actually get your permit to carry and see how you actually like it carrying it more and more. Just a thought.

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

No I'm not getting an XD b/c it's slightly smaller. My decision isn't even final yet. However, if I feel I would be a more competent and safer shooter with it, then that's the one I need to carry.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> No I'm not getting an XD b/c it's slightly smaller. My decision isn't even final yet. However, if I feel I would be a more competent and safer shooter with it, then that's the one I need to carry.


Gotcha. Just trying to clear up in my own head why you were considering the switch. Good luck with your decision. :numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## Gordo1 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Xd9sc*

I have a XD9SC. I would not trade it for either a 40 or a 45. It has plenty of firepower, depenable and quite concealable. Hell, if 10 or 16 rounds of 9mm HP does not stop an assailant, anything larger is not goint or either. On top of that, at the range the 9mm ammo is about as economical as you can get without going to a 22LR.
I also have a Taurus PT940 and a S&W Model 60 357mag. The S&W is my second choice for my carry. It was my first choice untill I got the XD.
Lets be realistic, if you cannot stop an assailant with a 9mm HP round you ain't going to do it with anything larger.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I carry an XD40sc. It's not a harsh gun to shoot. The XD9sc is a sweetheart. My 5'2" 100 lb girlfriend carries it and it's also her range gun. 

If you want harsh, go shoot a Keltec in .380 or 9mm.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Range Report:

I only shoot my 4" XD45 better due to the sight radius, and slightly longer trigger reach for my large hands.

MY XD9SC will shoot ragged hles at 7M off a sand bag, and easily groups inside 3" off-hand. Accuracy is fine for a CC gun.

It's also eaten about 2000 rounds of ammo, from WWB, to UMC, to Federal Hydrashocks JHPs, without a SINGLE malfunction.

With a Pearce Grip extension, the 10-rnd mag shoots just fine, even with large hands.

I carry mine IWB with a Uncle Mike's cheapo Medium auto holster, cut down to fit the slide. I'll be getting a leather rig eventually, when the Uncle Mikes wears out... Thanks for the advice on holsters... looks good.

Advice??? Buy it, don't look back, shoot the hell out of it. And like I always say... XDs are like Pringles. It's hard to stop with just one... And for the quality, accuracy, and under-$500-sticker... Why stop with one?

JW


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I see that you used the "sandpaper" stick on grips. On a new thread today, I show my XD Tac with my new Houge wrap where I cut out a notch for the safety (pictures included in the thread). In your picture, I can't see the safety but I assume it's the same size as the standard frame. Am I correct in that assumption?


----------

